# This chicken drives me crazy.



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

She has all these white ends on her feathers,it looks like she has a bunch of lice eggs on her face.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to say pin feathers until I saw pics that show they are feathers. I guess she should get used to having her face wiped on a regular basis.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like she has a few on her neck from what I can see. EE?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Red Sex Link Buckeye x SLW hen.
The white tips are coming from the SLW is my guess.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've seen that on full grown birds too. It drives me nuts thinking it's lice or some type of eggs lol. In my birds case it was dander.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, but it looks like she has bushy cheeks.


----------

